# Shellcrackers



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

I fish Blackwater Bay quite often for specs and redfish. Been thinking about trying some freshwater fishing. Sure would appreciate any information about shellcracker fishing in Yellow and Blackwater rivers. When do they start bedding and when is the peak time period? I have heard that around the mouth of Yellow is a good place, but I don't know much else.


----------

